

Blinking LED Using Elixir Embedded Image on Raspberry Pi - dpeck
http://www.zohaib.me/blinking-led-using-elixir-embedded-image-for-raspberry-pi/

======
Joeboy
Blinking the LED using only the GPU (which weirdly is responsible for the
initial stages of booting the rpi):

[https://github.com/hermanhermitage/videocoreiv/tree/master/b...](https://github.com/hermanhermitage/videocoreiv/tree/master/blinker01)

~~~
duskwuff
The BCM2835 is probably best described as a VideoCore IV GPU with an ARM core
bolted on the side. :)

------
rnhmjoj
Last year I wrote a script to output in morse the ip address of a headless
raspberry pi on startup. I have never needed it but it's cool.
[https://gist.github.com/rnhmjoj/11143783](https://gist.github.com/rnhmjoj/11143783)

------
rasz_pl
that led blinking example makes me sad :(

~~~
gniquil
perhaps the way to make it wow, is to connect 100,000 led to it, and each
controlled by a separate browser socket. V8/node folks will cry a little.

~~~
nine_k
Connecting 100k LEDs to a RPi is an interesting engineering challenge in its
own right. (Also, if one LED consumes 10 mA / 30 mW, 100k will consume 1000 A
/ 3 kW.)

A more realistic thing would be a telnet chat server: code is dead simple, and
the ability to handle NH / slashdot / reddit crowd on a RPi would _indeed_ be
impressive.

~~~
mschuster91
Not exactly, there are many LED driver ICs with SPI, and you don't really need
a 1000A-capable 3V bus, just 500 or so small wall-warts ;)

~~~
forgottenpass
Not lazy enough. Just talk Art-Net, the instruments are now Someone Else's
Problem.

~~~
mschuster91
More lazy: attach yourself to one of these LED-based megascreens in sport
stadiums. Output ordinary composite video and you're done!

